# Comment mettre Windows 10 sans bousiller la table de partition ?



## Marc ou Net (17 Juin 2016)

Bonjour,
Ce post fait suite à un gros problème que j'ai rencontré avec la mise à jour vers Windows 10. En effet, la mise à jour avait complètement bousillé ma table de partition GPT+MBR mise en place par Apple et préservée avec l'instalation de Windows 7 avec BootCamp.
La question que je pose à ceux qui s'y connaissent un peu beaucoup dans La Science de la Fenêtre Obscure, c'est de savoir comment migrer vers Windows 10 sans pour autant qu'il me bousille cette fameuse table de partition GPT+MBR.
J'offre un bisou à celui ou celle qui y arrivera.


----------



## michelmo (31 Août 2016)

Utilise un outil GPT fdisk, ça fonctionne ensuite dans le terminal, chez moi ça à fonctionner nickel, j'ai juste changer la partition de destination Windows 10 en code 0700.

Did you happen to use Apple's Disk Utility to create a FAT filesystem in that to-be-Windows partition? If so, you converted the disk from a legal GPT disk into a hybrid MBR disk, which OS X sees as GPT and Windows sees as MBR. The solution in this case is to clear the hybrid MBR data. A number of utilities can do this. I'll describe how to do it with my own GPT fdisk (gdisk) utility:


Download GPT fdisk from its Sourceforge page and install it. (Versions are available for Linux, OS X, and Windows. I'll assume you'll do this from OS X.) Alternatively, you could run it from a Linux emergency disc like Parted Magic.
Launch gdisk on your disk by typing sudo gdisk /dev/disk1 in a Terminal window. (Change the device identifier if it's not as you presented earlier or if you use another OS for the job.)
Type p to view the partition table to verify you're working on the correct disk. If not, type q to quit without saving your changes and try again with another device.
Type x to enter the experts' menu.
Type n to create a fresh protective MBR. Note that gdisk won't confirm a change; it'll just show you a new experts' prompt.
Type w to save your changes. You'll be asked to confirm this action. Do so.
With any luck this will fix the problem. If it doesn't, though, you can use gdisk's v option (on any menu) to have gdisk look for partition table problems. It can fix some minor problems automatically, but other times you'll need to make explicit changes. See the GPT fdisk documentation on GPT repairs for details.


----------

